# Venison Pastrami



## shaneholz (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't posted in a long time but I'm looking to get back into it. It's deer season here in Michigan again so the smoker is running full force. Here is some venison Pastrami that I did over the weekend. I did a total of 14 lbs. I would have taken more pics if I knew I was going to post them here. Ohh well I guess next time. I have 3 turkeys in the brine as I write this and they will be in the smoker Tuesday night, there will be pics with that. This is a very easy recipe and I share all my recipes if anyone is interested.


----------



## bassman (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great!  I for one would like to have your recipe. If you upload your pics at 640X480 they are the perfect size for posting.  Thanks for sharing your pastrami.


----------



## shaneholz (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank You for pointing me in the right direction to do so! 
I will post the recipe tomorrow morning. Thanks again


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## shaneholz (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry this took awhile, I was just so busy with work and the holiday.

Here goes,

2.5 gallons cold water
1 cup instacure #1
1 lb kosher salt
2 lbs powdered dextrose
1/2 cup granulated garlic
1/2 cup granulated onion

Pump meat with 10% of the weight of meat with the above brine
I soak this for at least 3-4 days for the 4-5 lb venison roasts
Then I take out, wash off in cold water and apply mustard and your special rub
Last time I just used black pepper and it was great. Wrap and sit for 2 days.
Place meat in smoke house at 155 and smoke for 4 hours. Raise temp to 210 and hold until the internal temp reaches 155-165.   

This is a modified recipe from "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing"  This is my smoking bible and has always treated me well.

Good luck and let me know how yours comes out.


----------



## alx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this............


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2009)

Man thatsound and your pastrami looks fabulous and really yummo. Thanks for sharing I like to try differant recipes on everything. It's a tweeking thing I guess.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You know alittle pinch a little tickle.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks great, would love to try venison pastrami.
Pastrami is great using lots of cuts so venison would be interesting.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a lot of instacure for 14 lbs, seems like a brine like that would make a 35-40 lb batch? Other than that nice job.


----------



## shaneholz (Dec 4, 2009)

That cure amount is right out of the book "great sausage recipes and meat curing" By Rytek kutas and It is actually for only 10 lbs of meat. This book has never failed me and is a awesome aid in my smoking toys. Best of luck.  There recipe is called Peppered Beef rounds. You need alot more cure when you are dissolving it in a brine versus just adding it to directly to the meat.


----------

